# Lets See Some Seasonal Pictures!



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

*lol*

lol it looks like u have some fantastic 100% bomb proof ponies(or horses) love the picture of the 1 canter round a right show off with his tail in the air :!: lol :twisted: little devils :twisted:


----------



## aerogeek (Dec 25, 2006)

My horse would never let me do that. One time i put an afro apon his head and he HATED that! It was pretty funny, enough humiliation to last him a life time! lol :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL Thank you so much for the compliments!! They are pretty bombproof =) They know i wont push them, and let me do whatever i need to do. As you can see, Joey is just SO amused.. lol!

They are both horses =) Rain is but a wee filly.. a hairy one at that! And Joey is 14.3.. just barely a horse! =)

Thanks so much for the comments!!!


----------

